# Grip screws on my 226



## mentalplane (Apr 27, 2009)

I cleaned my gun today and also wanted to take off the grips so I can clean the inside. I was not able to take off the screws on the grips. I tried really hard to twist them off and all I did was damage the screws. the screw is now rigid and rubs against my skin in an uncomfortable manner. Why is it so hard to take these off.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

One possible reason would be because the screwdriver you used wasn't the correct size. If there is space/room/slop so that is isn't snug against the sides of the slot, you can and inevitably did damage it. Screws can be purchased at vendors like TopGunSupply.com and if you choose, you can get hex head screws. Be careful not to over tighten them when putting them back. A tiny dab of Lock-Tite is what I use on mine to avoid any possible backing out without my permission. Over tightening could also strip out the threads and may even cause the screrw to protrude into the magazine well. Thus opening the possibility of scraping or otherwise damaging your magazines or making the insertion/removal less than "butter smooth".


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Hey Growler you forgot - Lefty loosey righty tighty.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Here's another little trick to keep grip panels tight on a pistol. Take the screw up to the local hardware store and get the samllest rubber o-ring you can find that will slip over the threads. Buy about 1/2doz so you can have spares. Slip over your screw or screws and snug down. You don't have to put the muscle to them, just sung and firm. Good luck. :smt1099


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Baldy said:


> Here's another little trick to keep grip panels tight on a pistol. Take the screw up to the local hardware store and get the samllest rubber o-ring you can find that will slip over the threads. Buy about 1/2doz so you can have spares. Slip over your screw or screws and snug down. You don't have to put the muscle to them, just sung and firm. Good luck. :smt1099


Sig Sauer screws are pretty short. They don't leave much room for the O ring I wouldn't think. Maybe on the 1911 but the 226 and similar models those screws are really short. It pays to get a screwdriver that fits the slots.


----------



## jc27310 (Dec 14, 2008)

Growler67 said:


> One possible reason would be because the screwdriver you used wasn't the correct size. If there is space/room/slop so that is isn't snug against the sides of the slot, you can and inevitably did damage it. Screws can be purchased at vendors like TopGunSupply.com and if you choose, you can get hex head screws. Be careful not to over tighten them when putting them back. A tiny dab of Lock-Tite is what I use on mine to avoid any possible backing out without my permission. Over tightening could also strip out the threads and may even cause the screrw to protrude into the magazine well. Thus opening the possibility of scraping or otherwise damaging your magazines or making the insertion/removal less than "butter smooth".


rather than using regular superglue, I would use Loctite 222...
it is specifically for locking small threaded screws and will be easier to remove when you want. You will also not need to worry about messing up the grips if you are messy with the glue...
Midway sells it, if you cant find it locally at a good hardware or automotive store (NAPA, advance, etc.)
cheers!
-jc


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Growler67 said:


> One possible reason would be because the screwdriver you used wasn't the correct size. If there is space/room/slop so that is isn't snug against the sides of the slot, you can and inevitably did damage it. Screws can be purchased at vendors like TopGunSupply.com and if you choose, you can get hex head screws. Be careful not to over tighten them when putting them back. A tiny dab of Lock-Tite is what I use on mine to avoid any possible backing out without my permission. Over tightening could also strip out the threads and may even cause the screrw to protrude into the magazine well. Thus opening the possibility of scraping or otherwise damaging your magazines or making the insertion/removal less than "butter smooth".





jc27310 said:


> rather than using regular superglue, I would use Loctite 222...
> it is specifically for locking small threaded screws and will be easier to remove when you want. You will also not need to worry about messing up the grips if you are messy with the glue...
> Midway sells it, if you cant find it locally at a good hardware or automotive store (NAPA, advance, etc.)
> cheers!
> -jc


If you look again, I NEVER stated using superglue. I DID suggest using Lock-Tite. Just sayin'.


----------



## jc27310 (Dec 14, 2008)

*its just the engineer in me!*

sorry G, never meant to infer anything.... I work with a lot of people who say lock-tite when they mean super glue.... I know you know what you are doing!:smt023

have a beer on me!


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Have one on me fella's

Growler Loctite does make a superglue among other things. He could also remove the screws and use Loctite duct tape to hold it together:anim_lol:

Loctite 222 purple or I was going to suggest Loctite 242 blue which is more accessible at local auto stores.


----------

